# Accuracy of Panerai movements.



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi, have done some research regarding Panerai watches, I'm drawn to the new sub and the 50 hour power reserve luminar, i like accuracy in my watches goes without saying and favouring the COSC calibre. Although the in house movements don't have a COSC certification, how accurate are these new in house movements, to all that have the new models thanks.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

I've tracked my 312 for a number of intervals over the past 7 months. It runs consistently +9 sec/day, regardless of wear habit. Could I probably have it fine tuned to be closer to 0? Suppose so. Does letting it run +9 sec/day bother me enough to do something about it? Nope.

I've been meaning to call the local AD, which employs a watchmaker, to ask if they are able to perform regulation of the PAM in-house mov'ts, but it turns out that I just don't care that much at this point. I'd rather not send the watch to the PAM service center for a simple regulation tweak, but until it starts running at some outrageously slow or fast rate, I probably won't do anything about it. 

By the time those 9 seconds per day add up to a significant amount, I either need to re-set the watch because I've let it sit for more than 3 days, or if it's still running, I simply pull the crown for a minute or two and let the rest of the world catch up to my watch.


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

EdmundGTP said:


> I've tracked my 312 for a number of intervals over the past 7 months. It runs consistently +9 sec/day, regardless of wear habit. Could I probably have it fine tuned to be closer to 0? Suppose so. Does letting it run +9 sec/day bother me enough to do something about it? Nope.
> 
> I've been meaning to call the local AD, which employs a watchmaker, to ask if they are able to perform regulation of the PAM in-house mov'ts, but it turns out that I just don't care that much at this point. I'd rather not send the watch to the PAM service center for a simple regulation tweak, but until it starts running at some outrageously slow or fast rate, I probably won't do anything about it.
> 
> By the time those 9 seconds per day add up to a significant amount, I either need to re-set the watch because I've let it sit for more than 3 days, or if it's still running, I simply pull the crown for a minute or two and let the rest of the world catch up to my watch.


 I hear what you are saying, but panerai are not cheap i would expect them to be better than what you have quoted thanks, Rolex and omega well with chronometer standards as is Breitling, Omega has the metas certification and Rolex superlative Chronometer. If i pay thousands i expect a watch to be at least chronometer standard in house or base ETA with chronometer. I know some like yourself don't mind 9 seconds or more, but like i said panerai are not cheap i would expect a better outcome than 9 seconds. Thanks for coming back, perhaps others have had better results.


----------



## m8san (Jun 23, 2017)

The P.9000 in my 352 runs well within COSC. Usually between +1 to +6 per day. The higher end of the gain depends on whether I have just given the movement a full wind, in which case it will run on the fast side for a couple of hours then settles. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

ROG58 said:


> I hear what you are saying, but panerai are not cheap i would expect them to be better than what you have quoted thanks, Rolex and omega well with chronometer standards as is Breitling, Omega has the metas certification and Rolex superlative Chronometer. If i pay thousands i expect a watch to be at least chronometer standard in house or base ETA with chronometer. I know some like yourself don't mind 9 seconds or more, but like i said panerai are not cheap i would expect a better outcome than 9 seconds. Thanks for coming back, perhaps others have had better results.


If you want a watch that's guaranteed to run within COSC chronometer specs, buy one that's COSC tested and certified.

Can the PAM in-house movements be regulated to perform within COSC specs? I'm sure most of them can be, my own included.

Others may have better numbers. Others may have worse numbers.

All comes down to how picky you want to be. Like I said, I got much bigger things to be concerned about on the day-to-day, and those extra 3 seconds per day aren't causing me any heartburn.


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

EdmundGTP said:


> If you want a watch that's guaranteed to run within COSC chronometer specs, buy one that's COSC tested and certified.
> 
> Can the PAM in-house movements be regulated to perform within COSC specs? I'm sure most of them can be, my own included.
> 
> ...


Good for you.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Your mileage may vary. It may perform wel. On the other hand you may have to get it regulated. If it's certainty your after look at a COSC or better certified watch like Edmund suggested. 

The P9000 has been know to have issues in the past. Mine did, and had to be serviced under warrenty. It's been keeping decent time ever since, but I'm not the type of person to measure the accuracy of my watches on a daily basis.


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

My 312 does +9 seconds a day, a bit to much if you ask me, if I buy a 7000$ watch with inhouse movement I would like to expect something good. I don't think Panerai has COSC certification, but they do have a max of -4 / +9 seconds for 24 hours running.

Mine was just outside the specifications (9 secs a day) and therefore I sent it to Panerai, since it was just inside the 2 years warranty. It has been gone for about 5 weeks now, still 2 weeks to go. I hope it will return nicely and they have done a good job on it.


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

dj00tiek said:


> My 312 does +9 seconds a day, a bit to much if you ask me, if I buy a 7000$ watch with inhouse movement I would like to expect something good. I don't think Panerai has COSC certification, but they do have a max of -4 / +9 seconds for 24 hours running.
> 
> Mine was just outside the specifications (9 secs a day) and therefore I sent it to Panerai, since it was just inside the 2 years warranty. It has been gone for about 5 weeks now, still 2 weeks to go. I hope it will return nicely and they have done a good job on it.


Thanks Panerai, are off my radar, i think there are better in house movements that have better accuracy the likes of Omega Metas certification and has also 15,000 Gauss antimagnetic protection and silicon hairspring, its good to have debates an these types of forums, it allows one to make a well informed decision before spending thousands on a watch, many thanks to all contributors.


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

Interesting...I don't give the accuracy of my mechanical watches much thought, and I don't know if any of mine is within +/-5 sec per day (Panerai, Ball, Ennebi, Dievas). I buy them for their style and exclusivity. If accuracy was the objective, a Timex or Casio--or one of those linked to a satellite--would be a better purchase. Different perspective.


----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

The new Luminor base models (PAM 1005 for ex) are COSC certified, with the OP I or OP II mouvement.  From what I remember.


----------



## AlpineOverDove (May 22, 2020)

I just put a p.9010 on a timegrapher. Video is herehttps://youtu.be/2jas1_wcgtc. Long story short, it did quite well. The second time I did the test for the video it did not perform as perfectly as the first time (shown in the handwritten notes below). The first test was shockingly good.

Also: Seems like Panerai doesn't make a big fuss out of publishing their accuracy / test specs. Nothing about COSC on the dial, etc. Nothing special like Omega METAS, Rolex SCOC, that I have encountered in general. However, if you look in your certifications booklet there is a sheet that shows Panerai tests the watch fully cased up, and lists the accuracy results in each position at full wind and after 24 hours. Details of test parameters are copied below.

The page is found between pages 24 and 25 in mine, and has been inserted after printing similar to the serial number page at the beginning. It appears the two were attached at one time because you can see the perforations on both sheets.

The acceptable limits are -6 / +8, which appears to be a very cautious target. As you can see it performed much better than that. My own tests confirmed that Crown Left was indeed an outlier, but as you probably know it's hard to position the watch in this orientation while wearing it.

Hope this helps!

(hh=dial up hb=dial down, vg=crown left, vb=crown down, vh=crown up, vd=crown right)


----------



## tarichar (Nov 25, 2010)

My 372 runs +1sec per day. I think.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I got my first Panerai about 3 weeks ago. 1048. Been tracking for two weeks and I'm -12s total over that period of time. While I don't love being negative, being less than -1s/day is something I can life with. If it stays this way I won't complain.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

My Panerai with a 9010 in it run +1 consistently (some days its +0).. I place it dial up.. Its actually more accurate than my Rolex sub....


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

ROG58 said:


> Thanks Panerai, are off my radar, i think there are better in house movements that have better accuracy the likes of Omega Metas certification and has also 15,000 Gauss antimagnetic protection and silicon hairspring, its good to have debates an these types of forums, it allows one to make a well informed decision before spending thousands on a watch, many thanks to all contributors.


If you want accuracy, stick to your smart watch. Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

My explorer runs typically 2 seconds fast per day. My 1312 in house movement runs definitely slow. Not sure how much per day as you're not buying a PAM for accuracy, there's no minutes after all. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

My 1535 was doing +4s/Day before the service to replace a breaker gear for the hour hand. When they returned it, it was doing +0.3s/Day for the 1st week. It is back to +4s/Day now.... not sure what happened, but I did wore it to ride on my motorcycle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

